# selling a car and liability



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

If I sold a car today, money has changed hands, written agreement, and mr X drives off with the car, has an accident, isnt insured, where does the responsibility lie? I've always wondered this when selling a car and would like some clarification. I think this is a situation most of us must encounter...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

so long as youve got the completed registration document and a recipt, he's effectivly the registered keep and it's his liability AFAIK

mook


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

i think when the document is signed and dated by both parties the resposibility is the new owners....

thats the understanding i go with anyway, ive never really thought about it.:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi5 said:


> If I sold a car today, money has changed hands, written agreement, and mr X drives off with the car, has an accident, isnt insured, where does the responsibility lie? I've always wondered this when selling a car and would like some clarification. I think this is a situation most of us must encounter...


It is clearly entirely your responsibility for selling your car to a complete and utter d1ckhead.................. :chuckle:


----------



## mark_ashley (Jan 21, 2006)

whilst you are in possesion of a certificate of insurance, leaglly a third party has the right to claim from that company.

hence the reason they will only cancel policies when certificates are returned :thumbsup: 

dodgy but true. a bit like if mr smith was insured with company x and then he drove around the year after without insurance, had an accident and was cought etc, company x - being his last insurers, can be held liable :chairshot


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

mark_ashley said:


> dodgy but true. a bit like if mr smith was insured with company x and then he drove around the year after without insurance, had an accident and was cought etc, company x - being his last insurers, can be held liable :chairshot


That is what I have been told as well, the last insurance company to insure the car will pay out if there is a claim.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

mark_ashley said:


> whilst you are in possesion of a certificate of insurance, leaglly a third party has the right to claim from that company.
> 
> hence the reason they will only cancel policies when certificates are returned :thumbsup:
> 
> dodgy but true. a bit like if mr smith was insured with company x and then he drove around the year after without insurance, had an accident and was cought etc, company x - being his last insurers, can be held liable :chairshot


Not 100% correct -it would depend if the policy he tried to claim on was relevant.
If the sellers insurance was for any driver maybe there could be a claim if the policy details were not changed .
If the insurance was not renewed ( Mr Xs premium was not paid for that car) any insurance is void because failure to pay the premium lapses the renewal.
of the policy
Insurance companies are always trying to avoid legitimate claims so I just cant see them paying a clearly dodgy one.
The V5 rules have changed recently you have to let the dvla know you have sold the car and who to . As long as you do this there is no way your insurance has to ( or will ) pay.


----------

